

Post-launch marketing / public relations - bmelton

Just something I threw together last week, but in case anybody needs it, I've put together some resources for post-launch at http://loudstartup.com/<p>The inspiration was based on something HN user 'str' put together last month, but that seems to have disappeared now, which I noticed when I needed it.<p>It's not a startup, or even a side-project really, just a page with some links, ordered by popularity.  If anybody would like anything added, please let me know.
======
bmelton
Clickable - <http://loudstartup.com>

